
Building a professional design tool on the web [Figma] - deegles
https://www.figma.com/blog/building-a-professional-design-tool-on-the-web/
======
ArtWomb
This is a decent writeup. And kudos to Figma for releasing IndirectBuffer as
open source. Currently lots of dark arts around offloading compute to gpu and
asm.js, but I think as browsers expose APIs such as SharedArrayBuffer and
WebGPU some of the chaos should abate.

Am interested in similar gains for high performance browser networking. Some
experiments with wasm in linux kernel show safe bypass is a possibility ;)

[https://github.com/wasmerio/kernel-wasm](https://github.com/wasmerio/kernel-
wasm)

